# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  (Bereits beim Kauf) defektes Fahrrad: Reparatur/Umtausch - Rechtliche Gesetzpunkte?

## Vuntzam

Also ich habe am 18.1. bei einem bekannten österreichischen Fahrradhändler ein stark reduziertes Fahrrad der Saison 2012 im Abverkauf gekauft. Seit dem war das Fahrrad nie in Verwendung sondern ist nur im Wohnzimmer gestanden. Nun sind mir heute als ich die Federelemente einstellte ein leichter und ein gravierender Mangel an der Federgabel aufgefallen. Der gravierende Mangel ist das an der verbauten RockShox Revelation RL das Einstellrädchen für die Zugstufe bzw. unter Umständen die Ganze Zugstufeneinheit fehlt. Dieses Rädchen ist auf diversen Herstellerseiten so wie am Bild des gekauften Fahrrades bei besagtem Händler auf dessen Onlinepräsenz deutlich erkennbar. Der 2. Mangel ist dass das Tauchrohr eine kleine "drübe" Stelle hat.
Jetzt ist die Frage welche Rechte hab ich als Käufer bzw. der Verkäufer wenn ich morgen reklamieren möchte? Darf ich darauf bestehen dass das Fahrrad sofort ausgetauscht wird oder nur darauf das die Gabel getauscht wird oder hab ich vorerst gar kein Recht auf Umtausch und muss den Händler reparieren lassen versuchen und hab vorerst weder Geld noch Fahrrad? Wenn zum Umtausch kein gleiches Produkt vorhanden ist (Ausverkauf), welche Optionen gibt es dann? Nur Geldrückgabe oder auch Umtausch auf ein anderes Fahrrad/Gabel?
Oder hab ich gar ganz Pech gehabt weil ich hätte den Mangel beim Kauf im Geschäft ja sehen können?

Und was ich mich am allermeisten Frage wie dieses verdammte Rädchen fehlen kann!!???

Edit:Gesichtspunkte sollte es im Titel heißen...

----------


## klamsi

Wenn mich meine Jus Kenntnisse nicht täuschen, dann hast du auf jeden Fall das Recht auf "Reparatur". Heißt dieses Enstellrädchen sollen sie dier nachschicken (das lässt sich ja normalerweise einfach draufstecken. ist womöglich einfach "runter gefallen"). 
Bzgl. der trüben stelle: was bedeutet das? Ist dadurch die Funktion eingeschränkt oder ist es einfach nur ein kleiner optischer Mangel der ev. Produktionsbedingt vorkommen kann?

Sollten die Mängel wirklich grob sein, dann werden sie dir die Gabel einschicken und sie wird Repariert. Das Ganze Fahrrad deswegen zurückzugeben ist mMn nicht drin da der Händler ja die Möglichkeit hat den Mangel zu beheben (ka. ob du ein Rückgaberecht des ganzen Fahrrad hast falls es dir darum gehen sollte).

----------


## Vuntzam

so, hat sich erübrigt, wurde sofort im Geschäft ein neues Zugstufenrädchen draufgesteckt, so wünscht man sich das als Kunde!

----------

